
ESA to consider joining Gateway Moon project - shaunray
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/22/the-lunary-gateway-the-future-is-closer-than-you-thought-nasa-esa-orion-jaxa-mars-mission
======
avmich
> If ministers give the go-ahead, the European Space Agency (Esa) – of which
> Britain is a key member – would then join other international partners that
> Nasa is recruiting to its Gateway project. These include the space agencies
> of Russia, Canada and Japan.

According to
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.interfax.ru%2Frussia%2F630215&edit-
text=&act=url) , Russian space agency participation is not assured.

